# Underage and Pregnant..



## Laura--x

Anyone else watch this on Mondays on BBCThree?

What do you think of it?


----------



## jenny_wren

didn't actually like it lol

:shrug:

x​


----------



## Zarababy1

iv watched the first two, i just think its scarey!! i mean some of them are great but one or two of them were awful, Dont really wanna say too much about it to be honest as i dont wanna offend anyone but i think the one with the twin girls was the most shocking i dont know what i'd do if that was my kids!


----------



## Laura--x

Zarababy1 said:


> iv watched the first two, i just think its scarey!! i mean some of them are great but one or two of them were awful, Dont really wanna say too much about it to be honest as i dont wanna offend anyone but i think the one with the twin girls was the most shocking i dont know what i'd do if that was my kids!

Ditto.


----------



## HotChocolate

I watched it tonight and i had mixed thoughts. I thought one of the boyfriends was about as much use as a chocolate teapot! 
& 57 hours in labour?! I felt so sorry for her! Lol but her baby was gorgeous. Wanna see next weeks.. I think the boyfriend seemed quite nice and supportive from what i saw of the preview. 
I wanna see a programme about younger mums.. Older than 'underage'. 

xx


----------



## HotChocolate

(one that doesn't make us look like unfit mothers i might add!)


----------



## Zarababy1

oh yeah another thing...when i was watching it it said somthing about teen mums are more likely to *cant remember what they said here* than "older" mums.... :shock: i was like what!!!! does that mean im an "older" mum because im 22!! :rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah that boyfriend of the girl who had her baby at the end.. what a plank!! Urgh i couldnt stay with him, i hope she dont get back with him.

That other girl i thought seemed quite mature, and her boyfriend seemed it for his age.

Yeah i agree, id like to see programmes of 17/18 year olds, not so much 14/15 year olds!


----------



## Kimboowee

I don't understand why some of the boyfriends haven't been at the birth for some of the babies...Maybe its just me but my OH would not be getting out of that one!


----------



## Jemma_x

i think that gary i think his name was, was abit useless and i wouldnt stay with him if he was my babys dad. I do actually quite like the show but id also like to see one about 17/18 year old mums


----------



## Zarababy1

i think the whole point of it is 17/18 isnt underage...lol once you get too 16 you can have as much sex as you want = as many babys as you want! iv seen a few programs about younger mums and they seem to do a fine job, my mum was 18 when i was born and she manged just fine, on the other hand OH's mum was 15 when he was born and done an awfulk job, ended up getting him took off her when he was 18 months!


----------



## Laura--x

I dont think age has anything to do with it tbh.. its all about maturity levels and how much responsiblity youve had to take on in your life..

Ive had to take on loads on responsiblity, and have been very very mature since the age of 13/14... yet someone who hasnt had to take on any at that age is very immature..


----------



## Laura--x

I said that wrong but you know what i mean lol.


----------



## Zarababy1

haha yeah like (god forbid) if my little sister got pregnant she's 13, i mean i think she'd handle it a million times better than i would have at 13! goodness i wasnt even thinking about kissing boys at that age yet shes off out with her friends pieling on the make up and snogging god knows what! shes brilliant with charlie and altho i'd probably strangle her if she ever even thought about having sex before she was at least 15 she would make a much better mother than i would at even 17 year old! not because shes the kind of girl to go out and sleep with a boy because shes far from it she completly has her head screwed on and knows sex can lead to babys which she most definatly doesnt want, it does scare me to think about it tho i mean shes on the pill but thats for her periods and nothing else, anyway what im trying to say is i totaly agree with you some very very young girls can make much better mothers than some older ones but then its the same the other way round isnt it some can make awful mothers, i think some of it does have somthing to do with age but alot of it as you say is down too the way the person is!


----------



## Kimboowee

Laura I know exactly what you mean even though im 20, ALL my friends still go out 3/4 times a week getting shitfaced and going home with whoever. When I got pregnant I grew up, before that tbh I didnt have any responsibilities.

I think I was more or less ready to grow up then, if I had got pregnant even a 6months/ayear before what I did I don't know what I would of done.


----------



## lou_ap

i have been watching i really like it, i find it interesting i cant imagine how they cope they are lucky to have good families that support them i suppose not everyone can be so lucky,


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I thought the 15 year old girls mother was probably holding her back by not really letting her learn to do stuff for herself if you get me? Like she seemed to be acting like it was her son, not her grandson xx


----------



## Laura--x

Yeah i agree Katy... when the mother was doing all the nightfeeds and stuff? The childs own mother said ' i find it quite easy, i do some of the bottles, some of the nappy changes and play with him', her mum does the most of it!

If my daughter got pregnant that young, of course id help her out and whatnot, but no way would i do all of the night feeds and most of the work. She put herself into that situation, she would have to deal with it ( if she kept it ), of course id do the odd night feeds and stuff, but id make her learn what motherhood is all about!


----------



## sarah0108

iv watched the first two, recorded last nights so i can watch today,
but i think the first one with the twins,, they both seemed jealous of each other. like the one that got preg second i think she did it to take attention away from the twin with the baby, but then when she did get pregnant the mummy twin didnt like that the attentions was being taken away from her and her son if you see what i mean?

although its not as bad as some teen mum programmes i still do find it slightly offensive, because they seem to sound as though they are patronising us. hard to explain but hope you understand what im saying haha!!

will update again when i watch last nights :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I found it bit shocking. The common line of we were drunk and forgot. Then fell pregnant. 

All i can say is, amber having it drilled into her no sex until shes 16, then want us to talk about which protect she will use and will remember etc. (Hopefully my expierence will help her see waiting is best option) 

No way do i want my daughter having a 3yr old when she has to take her GCSE's, hard enough without adding another person into the picture.


----------



## Hannah :)

That Gary needs a good kick up the bum and im not being funny or anything but i think she needs one too. I know having a baby is hard but she didnt even do the night feeds and left it all to her mom. It alright if you want the odd night off, i can totaly understand that but the baby shouldnt really be sleeping in her moms room and it shouldnt be left upto her mom to feed it every night. Well that just my opinion anyway i may be wrong lol. On the other hand i think the first couple were really mature and were doing a wonderfull job :)

x


----------



## ThatGirl

i watch it i dont think its right the baby sleeping in her mums room and her mum doing all the night feeds
the other two caine and that girl seemed quite mature x


----------



## XsarahGrace

In the pregnant girl last night ,I think personally the mums scared of what people may think of her daughter being a mum, therefore takes charge of everything to look like the mum, i mean she even tells him what his wearing, but its her responsibilitie and sooner or later her mum will not want to do it, and when she has another child, and moves out she'll have to learn to cope so her mum doing everything certainitly isn't helping,

and her not doing anything to help her mum to, i mean her mum quit her job, but when her mum was at work she didn't even put a load of washing which no doubt had her stuff in aswell, i do all my own washing and my mums occasionally if theres not enough of my stuff to put in, but i only live with my mum so therefore its easier on us, to do our own washing, and that i cook two nights a week and i'm certainitly not going to expect my mum to find bump every night, i see that as my responisbilitie.

they show more bad then good it seems on some of these programmes, which may be good if teens who aren't pregnant watch it and think well i'll be safer, but for people like us who are having or who've had babies young, getting all put in one boat with the bad side of things makes more and more people look down on us don't you think?


----------



## lou_ap

i got the impression its the mum who pushed her daughter out of caring for her wown baby, she was a little obsessive about it and needs to take a step back she is not the mum she is a nan and she should provide supoort but not interfere, how can the nan quit her job because chloe was uncomfortable at the end of her pregnancy, of course she was !!! she now claims benifits for her and her three children because she wanted to be at home to look after her daughters baby ! 

i wouldnt like it if it was my mum


----------



## HotChocolate

I see what you mean and i do think that some grandparents take over when it's their teenage daughter/son having a child, not to interfere in a nasty way.. But because they feel it's their place to help as much as they can.. Probably because they feel their teenage child hasn't 'lived enough' and deserves a childhood as well as a new life as a parent. 
I don't think it's Chloe's mum who's really pushing her out of being a mum.. I think she's honestly quite happy with the fact that her mum is doing alot for her. I mean.. She won't grow up as a mother saying "Yeah i used to wake up all hours with Morgan, but i wouldn't change it for the world.. It bonded us" etc etc. And i bet she hasn't argued with her mum about her doing Morgans night feeds and him sleeping in her room. When her mum was saying about having parental responsibilty, Chloe said "i don't really care if she has it anyway" i was like.. Okay, because THAT'S a mature way of dealing with it? :S


----------



## sarah0108

*I think the way that girls mum took on the responsibilty was shocking.
If you have a baby you deal with it yourself, its your responsiblity you should be the one to wake up with it, feed and clothe it! But in all honesty i dont think that girl wanted her mum to do it all i just think she was scared to question her mum's choices, because to me it looked as though her mum decided what happened and that was it.
I also think the dad should grow up a bit more! even the one who already had a son, seemed not to do much.

Second girl and boy sounded much more irresponsible, they are the ones who make us all look bad by saying they were drunk and didnt use protection so that was it!

just my opionion anyway *


----------



## HotChocolate

I know what you mean about the drunken night and no protection.. She even giggled about it as though she hadn't a care in the world.. It really gets on my goat. 
& i don't believe her and that Gary really wanted to be together anyway.. I didn't feel any chemistry between them, i think they felt as though they HAD to make it work, which is rediculous, when it just a drunken night, they were 'seeing eachother' and he had his eye on somebody else at the time.


----------



## HotChocolate

AND he said.. "i was a bit unsure as to whether it was mine n that" :| :| GOSHHH what a palava.


----------



## XsarahGrace

me and FOB just watched in again seeing as his round, and we was shocked , i mean i know it's stupid were not together but the drunk bit was like :| i can somewhat happily say we was both sober when LO was concieved not that she'll ever ask but when people do they are like was you drunk, we was sober i'd been sick the day before and therefore my pill had no effect and i made a mistake thinking it would and he said that threw his point of view, the boy who took the baby out for the first time alone is a bit silly, he noticed something i didn't he didn't have a changing bag in case of emergency, and he didn't really interact with the baby apart from changing its bum.



He also seems to think, he as a dad won't be like them and that the boys they show that tend to be older, have given hiim a bad name, because they either completely off and leave like last weeks, or they just act like the boy last night uninterested and never really involved with the baby.


----------



## sexymummy18

i watch it but sometimes get a lil frustrated with some of the parents make us all look bad..


----------



## cbah&amp;co

Im a bit mixed about it, as some of them i think are genuinely good parents,
but then others are a bit dippy!
like the dad lastnight, cant remember his name, but he was soo far our of this universe it was unbelievable! he jjust sat there staring, like he didnt actually care..made me kind of angry to be honest!


----------



## sarah0108

*Totally agree x*


----------



## cbah&amp;co

i think it was 3 weeks ago there was a twin on there, and i actually thought fair play to her because she had her baby, but still carried on with her education, her mum would have the baby in the day and as soon as babies mummy was home she took over..
and then at the end her twin got pregnant, which i personally felt was an attention act as she didnt seem that interested in bringing up a baby etc..which aggrivated me!
Stasi x


----------



## ames_x

Me and my OH have been watching these! I love programmes like this, although I'm not underage lol (I'm 20 OH is 24)

Cant believe how long she was in labour for last night then had a c-section bless her! Made my OH realise what its like for us women! Her boyfriend seemed like a right knob. All these girls get their figures back so easy too! x


----------



## lou_ap

cbah&co said:


> i think it was 3 weeks ago there was a twin on there, and i actually thought fair play to her because she had her baby, but still carried on with her education, her mum would have the baby in the day and as soon as babies mummy was home she took over..
> and then at the end her twin got pregnant, which i personally felt was an attention act as she didnt seem that interested in bringing up a baby etc..which aggrivated me!
> Stasi x

i agree i think it was a cry for attention, the first twin charlie i think her name was i thought she had taken to it really well, i do like the programme but get annoyed that for them it seems to be a bottle of vodka on the park and a quick :sex: behind the bike sheds and they are pregnant and dont know how it happened !! but for people who actually plan them and are at the right stage of thier life it takes peeing on sticks, thermometers in bizzare places and all sorts of supplements ! if i dont get :bfp: this month im gonna take hubby to local park with a bottle of wkd :rofl: 

lou x


----------



## lou_ap

oh and that one lad from last night episode gary i think his name was i wanted to give him a good shake !!!!! but i hope that the other couple stay together as they seem to have taken the responsibility really well and work together as a team ! nice to see someone so young cope so well x


----------



## cbah&amp;co

lou_ap said:


> i agree i think it was a cry for attention, the first twin charlie i think her name was i thought she had taken to it really well, i do like the programme but get annoyed that for them it seems to be a bottle of vodka on the park and a quick :sex: behind the bike sheds and they are pregnant and dont know how it happened !! but for people who actually plan them and are at the right stage of thier life it takes peeing on sticks, thermometers in bizzare places and all sorts of supplements ! if i dont get :bfp: this month im gonna take hubby to local park with a bottle of wkd :rofl:
> 
> lou x

this made me giggle!
but i know exactly what you mean, for some people it takes months, yet they can have a quick drunken romp and WALLA! they are expecting, quite frustrating lol 
:flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I like this i think its good programme but then again i agree with other people about its abit wrong cause there like 14 or sumat if they were 17/18 then id understand it more i spose but the one where the girl had a baby and then her twin sister got pregnant i would be fuming if i was her mum cause it was really a cry for attention and a baby dont just solve it all .. and haha Hot chocolate you made me laugh about as useless as a chocolate teapot! lmao !
x*


----------



## HotChocolate

Lol :D ..True though. 


& about the twins, the second twin was just attention seeking.. 1. Because she'd lost the closeness with her sister (or she thought she had) and 2. She thought if she had what her sister had, she'd be as happy. But it doesn't work like that, she wasn't even in a stable relationship. (Which doesn't really make much difference, but it does help..). & i think the father of the baby of the 1st twin was lovely :) he really had his head screwed on the right way and was eager to provide for his baby, my OH said he was proud of him as a father-to-be lol i thought that was cute. (I think i've said this before, but nevermind!) 

They should definately produce a programme about good young mums and dads, who are aiming to do something with their lives and not make us all look like useless tearaways...who are after all the benefits we can get to just sit on our arses all day, everyday. We deserve a bit of a saloot!...Even though many older people would refuse to agree.


----------



## RadioDJ

hello 

i think the program should also have some older teens because its getting boring seeing 14/15 year olds on there, and its like the same storyline every week :L x


----------



## toseland13

i watch it every week and i enjoy it. i know the boy u r on about lol hes a plum.


----------



## Dinoslass

I only watched the one with the twin girls. It was interesting though, but I thought it would be a bit too much, two 15 years old twin sisters having a baby. Here it is being considered young if you are 20 and have a baby!!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

we have a show here in the U.S. that seems much like the one you guys have over there, its called 16 and pregnant, it fallows the teen parents through their pregnancy, birth, and the first few weeks after baby. i was only impressed with one couple on that whole show, the others lived up to the worlds view of the stereotypical teen mom.


----------



## KaeRit21

while on topic of underage and pregnant...did anyone see the "pregnancy..my big decision"..?

was part of six series i think, on bbc3....

two words. deary me.
x


----------



## Kirsty161

Yeah I seen it, My hormones where all over the place and when they was showing them teen mothers doing nothing with their lives living in messy flats and saying how much they didn't like being a young mum set me off. I think this was just as bad in a way as underage and pregnant. Although some on underage and pregnant where lovely, and had handled things really well, some where muppets and really had alot to learn. 
They should definatly make a fair one, not in anyway promoting teen pregnancy, but also showing that teen mums arn't all like the ones they've been showing.


----------



## AP

KaeRit21 said:


> while on topic of underage and pregnant...did anyone see the "pregnancy..my big decision"..?

yes, it was interesting to see how the girls threw themselves into working, and how thier relationship with their own mothers were affected.

When they went into the labour suite to see the new parents, I felt the guy did go on about labour being horrible a bit much!

They should have taken the girls to neonatal if they were honestly trying to make the girls think twice.


----------

